# Can I smoke meats using the Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill  ?



## miserkris (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all.
Getting this free at work place for anniversary:
Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill  

Already have a Weber spirit 3 burner gas grill and a Weber smoky mountain short vertical smoker...
Need to dispose of one of the 3 lol...question is :

Can I smoke meats using the Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill  ?

Thx...Kris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2020)

First things first ,,, Don't get rid of anything . 
I smoke on mine all the times as do others . It should come with charcoal baskets , you can use those or several other methods to smoke or cook indirect . I like the snake method for long cooks , but other ways work too .


----------



## brian985 (Jun 10, 2020)

You need to find a way to keep all 3 grills for their different advantages actually lol.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2020)

I stopped using gas a while ago. If it was my choice, and I had to get rid of one. I'd keep the WSM and the kettle. 

Chris


----------



## JCAP (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm with the others- keep all three if you can!

If you can't keep all three, I'd probably vote to get rid of the gasser. The other are more versatile than the gas grill in my opinion although I'm sure others could legitimately disagree.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 10, 2020)

Like others have said, if I HAD to get rid of one, it would be the gasser.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 10, 2020)

As long as you have the space, keep all three.


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2020)

Gary


----------



## miserkris (Jun 10, 2020)

Ha ha thx guys! But gas can be a quick cookout if needed...in 15 mins you have a nice meal !
So Chopsaw you get good results smoking in the *Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill ?
Whats the max you can slow cook ? say can you do 6 hrs? Do you use water to regulate etc.. sorry due to time constraints I only smoked a few times in WSM ,though it was fantastic .... *

And since I am not an expert .. whats a "kettle grill"?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 10, 2020)

miserkris said:


> And since I am not an expert .. whats a "kettle grill"?



The Performer you’re getting is a kettle grill.
Dave


----------



## miserkris (Jun 11, 2020)

How long would it take to setup the
*Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill --from the box ?*


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2020)

miserkris said:


> How long would it take to setup the
> *Weber Performer deluxe 22" charcoal grill --from the box ?*



The guy in this video said it took him about an hour and a half. 
It looks to be a one beer job. Of course, YMMV...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> It looks to be a one beer job.


So about 10 minutes ?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> So about 10 minutes ?


----------

